# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.0.9 - world's 1st Xperia E, Xperia E Dual full phone repair!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v2.0.9 - world's 1st Xperia E, Xperia E Dual full phone repair!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.9 is out!  *Added world's first full Phone Repair for:*
Sony Xperia E, Sony Xperia E Dual and more!   Medusa Box v2.0.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *Sony C1504* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony C1505* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony C1604* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony C1605* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*LG MS500* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software). 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Note: after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with any suitable for Sony devices
servicing tool that uses original Sony loaders (with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software, for example).
Also note: after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI and will be locked;
to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.  Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

